# Do my burrs need replacing?



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi,

I've had a Mahlkonig Vario for 3 years grinding about 80g of coffee a day. Recently I couldn't seem to get the grind fine enough and my shots were running faster and faster with both settings on finest.

I calibrated the burrs again which helped for a few days, but with a new batch of beans I started getting noises like the burrs were touching, so I loosened them but started getting fast shots again (Rocket Evo, great shots for months, nothing changed there).

My next guess is the burrs need replacing and, reading around, it sounds like the smaller burrs like mine can need replacing every two years. I've had a look, done the finger nail test etc. but wanted to see if anyone else could tell me definitively before I order new ones (or upgrade to a Fausto!).

Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well 75kg doesn't sound like that much coffee for those much vaunted super hard super great ceramic burrs and your burrs still look as bad (or good depending on your point of view) as they ever did. The fingernail test is an internet thing...but not really valid. You have a nice machine, best pair it with a decent grinder.

*
Best thing to do is a simple 1 step repair.*

1. Remove the burrs and the grinder....simply use the ebay tool for this.

Forget any grinder with the name Rocket on it, unless you specifically like paying more for the name Rocket....Either look for a used Mazzer SJ or Zenith (65E or 75E) on here, because they should last for ever. get a new Eureka, (Mazzer are overpriced new). If you can wait and want a small sized grinder with a set of excellent 63mm Kony conical burrs in it (which have a very large grinding area compared to flats of the same size), then buy a Niche Zero, or perhaps one of the used Ceado E37S grinders inhabiting the forum.

I managed to mention almost everything except Rocket grinders....


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks Dave, appreciate the feedback. Just going to dig out your Niche review and have a good read...


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Enjoyed reading your review of the Niche Dave, very informative. It really does sound too good to be true! I think you've sold me though, will order one when they're released. Any word on a chrome finish?!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Inglorious Alf said:


> Enjoyed reading your review of the Niche Dave, very informative. It really does sound too good to be true! I think you've sold me though, will order one when they're released. Any word on a chrome finish?!


I've never seen a chrome one....best get either black or white.


----------

